# Got's a question for ya'll



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I ain't sayn I am the best at deep fryn Turkeys but when it's all said and done the only thing left is memories and dry bones of the bird. 

Now here comes the good part,,, me and my much better half are in a heated debate, I want to get a bigger pot to cook 20lb + birds and she says it will take so much longer to cook that it will just burn up the outside of the bird. 

Now most that know me or seen me can swear to my wifes talents in the kitchen :redface: and yes I aint round for no reason, but I get tired of cookn these small birds and there aint enough left over to make snacks for more than a day.

PS: Don't forget when your finished cookn the bird to dump in the family size bag of french fries to clean the oil and the plus part is eat the fries, they will be the best ever ever ate.

PSS: If I am right I will have to find a way to make her think she is right or no Happy Holidays for me,,,, A man has to choices, he can be right or he can be happy. I usally choose happy


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Rather than argue with her, tell her she is right( I don't believe she is BTW) and just cook two birds. One right after the other. It would be worth the extra hour of work and she would be happy as well as you.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I would not spend the extra $ unless you just want to. Cook 2 birds.

I took some chickens the other day to get processed. There was a guy in front of me with (2) 50lb each turkeys. They asked him how he wanted them cut up and he said he wanted them left whole. I asked him how big his oven was??? He said standard size. I said a 50lb turkey will not fit in a standard size oven. He said I think your correct. He had them cut in half. Then he said he was going to fry one. I wondered how big his fryer was. Even half a 50lb turkey won't fit in a standard turkey fryer.

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I can find a big deep fryn pot pretty cheap, the money for the pot aint no biggie. 

My buddy at the shop just hooked me up on some more Cotton seed oil,,, i prefer that over peanut oil for cookn my birds, dont seem to burn the skin like peanut does.

Guess I will borrow my buds big pot he uses for cookn half a crop of collards and give it a shot,,, just hate to think of burnen up a big bird.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I would say your wife is correct; if you don't adjust the temperature.

I would do more research on frying large birds.

Might have to lower the cooking temperature a bit. The outside would be cooked and the inner section of the thicker breast and legs would be under cooked.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Orest, I may have to do away with your post so the wife don't see anyone sayn "She is right" 

I may have to do some Googlen or U-Tuben,,, can't believe with all the cookn pros we have on this board aint no one done deep fried a big bird


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang Shooter. Admit she is right and cook 2 smaller birds. You can spice up one of them to your liking and cook the other to her liking.
I am sure you can eat a lot but there is no way you can polish off a whole turkey at one sitting.

Darin


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I checked online and most say the ideal turkey is about 10 - 12 pounds. For larger birds they say to remove wings and legs and cook separtely. Or just cook 2 birds.

If she was right once, she married you; she can right again......


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dag nabbet,,, ya'll aint helpen a feller out none at all,,,,, bad enough I can't deep fry a big bird but now ya'll are wanting me to go tell her she was right 

Maybe I will just tell her I coulnd't find a big enough pot to my liken so I will just cook 2 smaller birds


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've had problems in the past frying anything over 15-16#, gettin the legs/thighs done through... seems there's always a pocket of bloody meat in the joint and where the thigh joins the body also... I've started gettin birds no more then 14# and that problem has alleviated itself... 3 minutes/lb plus 5 minutes for the pot @ 350º in peanut oil...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Rockfish, try given Cottonseed oil a shot,, seems to do a better job on cookn the bird without burning the skin.

Still lickn my lips and rubben my fat belly over tonights bird and french fries


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm due to change oil soon maybe I'll give that a shot...


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

When I owned my Eagles tailgate bus, I deep fried alot of turkeys, side stepping the question about whether your your wife is correct or not, let's have you start off the New Years on speaking terms by say she has given you sound counsel. 15 lbs was the optimum size I cooked for quantity vs. quality. Not to say that you couldn't find a long skinny 18 lber that would work, but I wouldn't want to try a 24 lber in a larger pot. The larger birds just didn't cook well in a deep fryer, they tended to fry crispy (kinda burnt and very dry) on the outside and somewhat under done on the inside of the large breast meat and in the thigh joint. Spend the money on 2nd fryer and cook 2 birds.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

We did a 18 the other day whole and it was great. Best I've ever eaten


----------

